# Trying to Learn to BLD.



## Squeek (May 17, 2008)

Ok, so I think I am going to try and learn to blindfold solve now and I need some help. I've been reading up and I assume that Old Pochmann would be most beneficial to start off learning? Is there anyone here who can link me to a guide for stupid people like me? I am a slow learning and I usually need great detail to do something right =/ Hope you guys dont mind helping and I might have a lot of questions if I get started solving BLD.


----------



## immortalcube (May 17, 2008)

pjk's guide: http://pjkcubed.com/blindfold-guide.html
its the one I'm learning from ^_^


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (May 18, 2008)

Hey Squeek,

http://www.solvethecube.co.uk/

It's under advanced tutorials.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 18, 2008)

I have no idea what method i use, but i do CO, CP, and then EP and EO in one step. Whats that method called?

Anyway, from the moment i started learning that, i did my first BLD solve in less than 2 days 

EDIT: BTW, i learned from a guide on Youtube by a guy called seeusurgod or something like that


----------



## martijn_cube (May 18, 2008)

i've started to learn bld solve too, i'm using M2(edges) and pouchmann(corners). it's really easy, but i'm still trying to to find the best memo system for me. so not yet a real bld solve. but once i've linked my memo method to the corresponding stickers and algs i can hopefully do a bld solve


----------

